# Difference between puregon and clomid? Anyone Please?



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have been ttc for over three years and it has finally been concluded that I am not ovulating regularly or not at all.

What is the difference between puregon and clomid and why would one person be prescribed one and someone else be prescribed another? I am going to start one of these drugs with cycle monitoring soon but the consultant did not explain the difference and I won't know which drug I will be taking until my prescription comes in the mail (There was an admin error).

Do you need to take anything else with puregon? I have heard of people taking clomid at the same time but is that just for ivf?
Does either have a higher success rate?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

only me that can reply. On holiday abroad (see first post on this board )can't  reply to long questions just now. Get back to you after 23rd

Maz x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you for letting me know! have a fabulous holiday!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Right where to start   First off best person to discuss this with is consultant/clinic as they are best placed to explain why you'll be prescribed one thing over another (depends on your nedical history etc..) Will attempt a general answer now  ...

Puregon is an artifical Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) that acts to boost your bodies response and stimulate more mature dominant follicles to be produced and therefore hopefully be ready to induce ovulation of an egg/s (following administration of an hcg trigger) during a monitored cycle. Clomid acts on oestrogen receptors and affects the bodies natural hormone response and will ultimately stimulate development of follicle and subsequent ovulation.

Basically do a similar thing in people who don't ovulate, usually due to PCOS. You can combine puregon and clomid to try and boost follicle maturation but this is not generally used in IVF and more in ovulation induction cycles. Puregon is usually given second line in people who haven't responded to clomid and are deemed to be resistant to clomid (it has a higher risk of OHSS). Difficult to compare as one is used when the other hasn't worked 

Hope this makes sense. All the best for treatment  

Maz x


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply. I have started my first cycle of clomid so hope it works. Good luck to you too. x


----------

